# Old Family Trike



## Cinn06 (Jan 24, 2021)

Hello! This sweet trike has been in our yard since the 1960s, literally. I’m hoping to identify it, but the only thing I see for a logo is the outline of a crown, and no words anywhere. Can anyone help me out? Thanks! Laurel


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 24, 2021)

Looks a lot like this ebay item. Maybe the experts will speak up
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=254193471885


----------



## Cinn06 (Jan 24, 2021)

Thanks! The only difference I see is the front fender.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 24, 2021)

Looks like a late '50s/early '60s MTD to me. @ridingtoy what ye say? V/r Shawn


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 24, 2021)

Cinn06 said:


> Thanks! The only difference I see is the front fender.



The 1 on ebay is missing. That's the only difference. They're cool if you disassemble them and flip them over into low riders. Do a cheap clean up & amateur restore if you're bored or know a kid that could ride it. I regret getting rid of the 1 I had similar to it


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 25, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Looks like a late '50s/early '60s MTD to me. @ridingtoy what ye say? V/r Shawn



I was thinking MTD, too, but didn't want to say until I could find a similar photo.  I believe it is the same model as the one on the ebay link above. Possibly any differences in design is because the one shown by the OP with a crown on the head badge was sold through a store under their brand. Sometimes there are slight differences in design between trikes sold badged for a store brand and those sold with mfrs. head badge.

Dave


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 25, 2021)

ridingtoy said:


> I was thinking MTD, too, but didn't want to say until I could find a similar photo.  I believe it is the same model as the one on the ebay link above. Possibly any differences in design is because the one shown by the OP with a crown on the head badge was sold through a store under their brand. Sometimes there are slight differences in design between trikes sold badged for a store brand and those sold with mfrs. head badge.
> 
> Dave



So I did Good at identifying it & assuming the sticker/head badge could have been different? 1st time I ever just jumped both "feet in" to identify a bike with pretty much 100% certainty


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 25, 2021)

On the OP's head badge at the bottom there is a C to C marking with the word *to* circled with the outline of the US.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 25, 2021)

I believe Coast to Coast was a chain store. V/r Shawn


----------



## Cinn06 (Jan 26, 2021)

Yes! Saw this but had no clue how to interpret it. Thanks!


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 26, 2021)

Cinn06 said:


> Yes! Saw this but had no clue how to interpret it. Thanks!



Came to the right place! If Nobody here knows I doubt anybody will. Lol


----------



## Cinn06 (Jan 26, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> Came to the right place! If Nobody here knows I doubt anybody will. Lol



I’ll probably be back, as I have at least one other trike out in the yard, and we are cleaning up about 75 years of family paraphernalia. Thanks!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 26, 2021)

Cinn06 said:


> I’ll probably be back, as I have at least one other trike out in the yard, and we are cleaning up about 75 years of family paraphernalia. Thanks!



I'll take any 'ol Harley junk you might have laying around! V/r Shawn


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 26, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I'll take any 'ol Harley junk you might have laying around! V/r Shawn



Shawn before you take any more parts & bikes maybe you should donate me something  I like CWC, Elgin, Higgins, Monark, and just about anything vintage bike or motored bike. Lol. We ALL could use More Space!


----------

